# PT/ Non-Benefitted Parking Enfor. Off. WSU



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I would call this strictly a retirement job or something where someone making lousy money elsewhere could pick up a few extra bucks (the working poor). Otherwise.....*

University Police Department/Parking Enforcement Officer (Part-Time, Non-Benefited)
Institution:
*Worcester State University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/16/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Company Description:*

Worcester State University is a liberal arts and sciences university with a long tradition of academic excellence, offering 61 undergraduate majors and minors and 31 graduate-level programs. Worcester State is deeply rooted in the greater Worcester community, with students in a variety of programs contributing more than 100,000 hours of service through hundreds of community partners. The Worcester State campus is centrally located in Massachusetts and nestled in the residential northwest side of Worcester.

*Job Description:*

*Duties:*


Patrol and enforce parking regulations in all university parking lots and properties, on foot.
Assist with traffic control during heavy class times and/or special events.
Assist with blocking/cordoning off reserved areas for special events.
Work office window, assisting with parking needs including paying/disputing citations, distributing parking permits, and addressing questions/concerns.
Respond to inquiries and complaints via telephone and email.
Create letters, reports, spreadsheets as needed.
Perform other relative duties, as assigned.
*Requirements:*

Minimum Requirements:


Ability to patrol campus on foot, stand for long periods of time, climb stairs, and navigate uneven terrain in varying (and sometimes extreme) temperatures.
Ability to write standard parking reports and citations in a clear and concise manner.
Ability to observe and recall details and incidents, as well as detect and respond appropriately to potentially hazardous situations.
Ability to work independently, under general supervision. 
Working knowledge of Microsoft Office, especially Word and Excel.
*Additional Information:*

Rate of Pay: $15.00 per hour

Schedule: Monday through Friday, 9:00am ? 1:00pm

*Application Instructions:*

Please apply online at worcester.interviewexchange.com and upload your resume, cover-letter

*Application Information*
Contact:
Worcester State University

Online App. Form:
http://worcester.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=85633


----------

